#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > FaaDoOEngineers.com Recycle Bin >  >  Fundamentals of Heat and Mass Transfer by C.P.Kothandaraman

## clever_raja

Dear students are you searching free ebook on fundamentals of heat and mass transfer by C.P Kothandaraman so you can find direct download link for this ebook. i hope you will able to find exact ebook link and download.





  Similar Threads: Fundamentals of Heat and Mass Transfer Heat and mass transfer by c.p kothandaraman heat and mass transfer I Need Heat and Mass Transfer Heat &mass transfer

----------


## faadoo.nitika

> A Book of "<font color="#ff0000"><u><strong>Fundamentals Of Heat And Mass Transfer</strong></u></font>" by "<font color="#ff0000"><strong>C.P.Kothandaraman</strong></font>"<br>
> Enjoy Friends....<img src="images/smilies-new/o.gif" alt="" title="O" smilieid="576" class="inlineimg" border="0"> Attachment 8646Attachment 8646<img src="images/smilies-new/D.gif" alt="" title="D" smilieid="529" class="inlineimg" border="0">


hi[MENTION=1539]clever_raja[/MENTION],
Please note that we do not allow uploading of pirated content on the website , kindly refrain from doing so in future.

----------


## vikasrai333

a very good book on hmt,i really lovedthat book. it is one of the best book on hmt.thanks for uploading it.

----------


## badrishpandey

how to download it???????

----------


## vikasrai333

give me your mailid ..i will mailit to you.....

----------


## ajit_14

plz frwd me also..... 
my mail id is ajkadam111@gmail.com

----------


## tsu90

i would like the book too! pls forward to tsu.sachiko@gmail.com~ thanks!

----------


## amy

mail me too...
amittking@gmail.com

----------


## ytrewq

plz frwd me also...urgent..  my mail id is firstlast083@gmail.com

----------


## mithilasatpute

plz mail me thid heat tranfer book...plz plz...my id is mithilasatpute@rediffmail.com,,,, i'l b realy thankful....

----------


## ntprave

plz forward to mail id at ntpraveenaa@gmail.com

----------


## vrptmani

Kindly forward to this mail id also, "vrptmani@gmail.com"

----------


## jacobspeeds

please send it to me jacob_speeds@hotmail.com...thanks

----------


## akshitpatel1

plz fwd me at           ap4257[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## Ravikumarvarma

please send it to my mail id ​kakarlapudi.ravi[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## sadik

please friends mail me that book to [email]sadiksnm@gmail .com

please please

Thankyou friends

[email]sadiksnm@gmail .com

----------


## sadik

please send that book Heat transfer by cp kodandaraman to my mail

sadiksnm[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

---------- Post added at 08:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:01 AM ----------

please kindly forward that book to "sadiksnm[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com"

----------


## sadik

Please friends send this book of heat transfer by cp kothandaraman below address thankyou friends
sadiksnm[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## vinothjanani

please provide me the link to vinoth.jan14[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## sharonrajmech

.how to download this book

----------


## ks11me220

please send it to me

----------


## saikiranc93

hi, this is kiran. would you please  . thanx in advance

----------


## rks2501

please send this book to me

----------


## sharonrajmech

plz snd to me

----------


## smartsandy7

pls frend,send it to me also...

----------


## hamidreza110

i want sample for mass transfer...
plz help me

----------


## vishwanath114

pls mail it to me.. i would be greatful... thnx... my mail id vishwanath114[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## biplav2u

plz send hmt ebook by c p kothandaraman on my email
biplav2u[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## anandltvs

Hi,
can you upload or sent me  following book Fundamentals Of Heat And Mass Transfer[/h] By C. P. Kothandaraman

----------


## Viswanathan Sridharan

pls help me by mailing t to me . my id sviswa1208[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## AnujSharmaanuj

galaxianstar[MENTION=148141]yahoo[/MENTION].com please mail me this book

----------


## design.gokul

design.gokul[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com , please mail me this book

----------


## srii charan

PLZ Frwrd to sricharan.panigrahi[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com Thankful to u

----------


## leonard mware

please email me the book Fundementals of heat and mass transfer to my email leonmware[MENTION=148141]yahoo[/MENTION].com

---------- Post added at 09:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:07 PM ----------

please email me the book to leonmware[MENTION=148141]yahoo[/MENTION].com. thanks in advance

----------


## goutham_mech

pls send to mail id gowtham.engr[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## kailasnath

pls forward the text to me too kailasnath306[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## VAIBHAV PANDIT

please do mail me . it is extremely urgent. my mail id is- vaibhavpandit26[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## anuamruthk

i need the book,,,pls send me...its urgent
my mail anuamruthk[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## rahulexodia

can anyone send me this book at gajendrasp[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com ? pls i need it urgently for my project
thank you

----------


## badrishpandey

kindly send it to me also badrishpandey[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## tamilazhagan0707

plz mail this book sir
tamilazhagan0707[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## tamilazhagan0707

tamilazhagan0707[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## mshafi

mshafi95[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com mail it to me

----------


## awais01

Awais01[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## kakantiyadagiri

plz send to my mail id kalakantiyadagiri[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## sandeep kommula

plz send to my mail id:    voh.sandeep[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## vishruthkashyap

send it to vishruth.uv[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## akgokulnath

how to download? pls help me i hv to prepare for my examination

----------


## hitshah11

Please forward the Heat Transfer ebook on my mail ID hitshah11@gmail.com

----------


## rohit81308

> give me your mailid ..i will mailit to you.....


mail at rohit81308@gmail.com

----------


## SURYA CHANDRA BABU

Please send me *Fundamentals Of Heat And Mass Transfer" by "C.P.Kothandaraman" to gschandrababu22@gmail.com*

----------

